# bracing



## MS goats (May 29, 2012)

Im new to showing goats. and i was wondering what are the tricks to teaching the goats to brace?

Thanks


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

What are you doing so far? I normally start by holdig their head up and pushing my knee into their chest. Most will back up, then I pull their tail forward to make them push into my leg while pushing back, be sure to release it and not pull too long or hard. Its more of an aid to make them see what you want them to do. I keep doing that for about 10mins. Usually they catch on and push back. It will take a week or two of working everyday to get it perfected. If the pushing doesn't work then backing them into a cinder block, chain link fence, wall, water or something like that will normally work. I know some people use a hot shot and I do NOT do that. 

I don't back them off the stand, truck bed or anything else high. While it works on sheep, it usually doesn't on goats. They get smart and know you won't push them off so they either stand there or only brace when being backed off heights.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I hate to say it and I know it all depends on where you are and how they do things, but I do NOT like the looks of a goat when it is being braced. They look like Lambs, and they just don't look good.

If you can get your goats to stand and stand correct, that will show how good the goats really looks, but I know some do the brace.


----------

